# Collection of NHke :-)



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Collection Pictures

- Total










- Chemical Guys










- Poorboy's World










- Dodo Juice










- Meguiars 










- ValetPro










- SmartWax










- CarPro










- Monello










- Meguiars Proffesional


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

- FoamLance + Products










- Isopropanol 99% + SmartWax Microfiber Rejuvenator










- DAP 900 + PRO 900










- Handpads + Machinepads










- Different










- Towels










- DryTowels + Washmitts










- Buckets + Grittguards










- Tape, Cone , Paintgauge....










- Brushes


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

- AluTech NTSR 20 Extractor










2 x Wolfgang Fuzion Carnauba Polymer Concours Estate Wax - 227ml
1 x CarPro Reload
2 x Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Buffing and Polishing Cloth - 3pack
1 x Wolfgang Auto Bathe - 473ml



















- Poorboys World - Bio-Degradable All Purpose Cleaner & Degreaser - 3780ml
- Poorboys World - Spray and Wipe - 3780ml
- Wolfgang - Auto Bathe - 3780ml
- Wolfgang - Black Diamond Tire Gel 3.0 - 473ml
- CarPro - Iron.X Cleaner - Eco Refill 1000ml
- Carclean.nl - Flex Foam Tire Dressing Applicator
- Monello - Peluche Bianco - 45x65cm
- Monello - Wash Mitt










- Zymöl Creame
- Zymöl Ebony
- Autobrite Repel










- Autobrite Foam Kit Heavy Duty voor Karcher
- 2 x Autoglym De-Icer
- 2 x CarPro Suede Microfiber - 40x40cm










- Auto Finesse Desire LTD no. 103
- Auto Finesse Spirit


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Reserved2


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

if your a pro nice collection if your just a hobbist insane collection


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a hobby that became a passion..


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Someone needs some counciling!.. Nice collection 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing collection


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking really great!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow thats a good collection


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice collection mate.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That's a superb comprehensive collection. :thumb:

Just out of curiosity what type of labels did you use to make up / use on the Poorboys and Chemical Guys generic bottles etc?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice collection

can You share some more information about monello brand ??


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

excellent!


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

yetizone : I have made them in Microsoft Office Word and fitted them with clear foil.

Alzak : Monello is a brand of the Dutch webshop www.carclean.nl , they have also carshampoo, detailspray, exclusive wax in wooden box,...

Great shop from the Netherlands. ;-)


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

NHke - Clear foil? Do you have a link for the stuff? :thumb:


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

yetizone said:


> NHke - Clear foil? Do you have a link for the stuff? :thumb:


Hi, i'm from Belgium and don't know how to explain it right. 
It is a sticky see trough plastic. I hope you know what i mean now. ;-)


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

NHke said:


> Hi, i'm from Belgium and don't know how to explain it right.
> It is a sticky see trough plastic. I hope you know what i mean now. ;-)


Ah - I see what you mean - thanks


----------



## Falon (Mar 16, 2012)

wow :thumb:
please send me some


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great collection mate!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hide it quick the wife's coming lol, fantastic collection and i thought i was bad


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

nice


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

Amazing collection!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a collection


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the reply's 

The PRO900 Rotary is sold, the DAP900 will also being sold next month.

I want to get me a Flex XC 3401 VRG.

A padwasher and Auto Finesse Rejuvenate is also on his way to me


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

- Auto Finesse Rejuvenate 500Ml
- Pad Washer By Gritguard
- 2 x WAPS for the Auto Finesse Spirit and Desire


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

New Update 

- Meguiar's Professional Mirror Glaze M205 Ultra Finishing Polish - 946ml
- Meguiar's Professional Mirror Glaze M105 Ultra-Cut Compound - 946ml
- 2 x Meguiars Soft Buff 2.0 Cutting Pad 7 inch 
- 2 x Meguiars Soft Buff 2.0 Finishing Pad 7 inch










Polishing pads were not on stock 

BriteMax Vantage 30Ml sample


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Dear! A truly great collection of kit but when she finds out that the holiday to Florida is now off you're in some serious trouble my friend :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb collection


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

wow! amazing collection matey.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Too much stuff!


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

:newbie: wow


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

New update! 

- Auto Finesse Revive Trim Dressing - 250ml
- Auto Finesse Citrus Power Bug and Grime Remover - 1000ml
- Auto Finesse Oblitarate Tar Remover - 500ml
- 2 x Meguiars Soft Buff 2.0 Polishing Pad 7 inch - d. 17,5cm
- 6 x W-APS Wax & Dressing Applicators
- 5 x High Tech Applicator 
- 6" Backingplate (not on picture)


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Have u tried the megs soft buff with the 6" backplate yet? im thinking about adding : elite 6" backplate, megs soft buff polishing and finishing pad, both in 7" and 4" but i havent tried em yet, so im not sure if its a good buy, my current foam pads are the sonus sfx range, but i wanna go all megs


----------

